# Corona - Credit card bills



## Freddie (17 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know if anything has been said about pausing peoples credit card bill payments for this month/next month. 

I have a big one due as I just paid for familys health insurance. Have always paid in full since I've had the card (20 years +). 

Not a question of not paying, just to be given a longer time period to pay, without interest or penalties.


----------



## Leo (18 Mar 2020)

There is nothing across the board at this point. If you suspect you will have difficulty in paying, contact your own bank. Most of them have published advice and contact details to assist customers who may need assistance.


----------



## Freddie (18 Mar 2020)

Leo said:


> There is nothing across the board at this point. If you suspect you will have difficulty in paying, contact your own bank. Most of them have published advice and contact details to assist customers who may need assistance.


Ok thanks Leo I'll contact them so. Its BOI I'm with, just for my credit card.


----------



## Leo (18 Mar 2020)

No prob, their details here.


----------

